# "Outriggers" Crab Dip



## ASYLUM (Jun 30, 2006)

Ok, someone has to give me some help here! We love "Outriggers" crab dip 
Usually me and the bride came match most recipes but this one has had a lot of errors. Anyone else got it down? We even matched "Gilhulies Oysters" a few years back.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

If I were you, I'd post this in the recipes forum. This is food for the soul... more of a spiritual type of place. I will say Gilhooly's oysters are close to spiritual though.


----------

